# Leda



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Tyne built ferry for Bergen Line and a firm favourite for many years taken in the early 70s arriving from Bergen.Compare this to the giants of today!!


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

You are right Fairfield , she was a Swan Hunter/Wallsend 1953,twin screw turbine 22knots 530 passengers. Singular ship.


----------



## Udkik (Mar 2, 2005)

...and scrapped in Aliaga/Turkey as Star of Venice, 2001.

rgds

Anders Riis


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*leda - broken up as the star of venice*

leda - ended her days as the star of venice


----------

